# Opinion on Blue Buffalo?



## Sky

Is Blue Buffalo a good food in your opinion? I bought it because I researched and found that I thought it was a good food but I know that everyone here is a professional compared to me. I just want to know if Blue Buffalo is a good food for Sky. She really likes it a lot and since I got her I've noticed her coat looks a billion times better than it did before. I don't know what her previous owners were feeding her but I bet she hated it because she was super Skinny with a dull scraggly coat. She also has Mini Blue bars for treats (I break them apart as they are too big) she gets them sparingly. And she has Turkey Blue bits for clicker + treat training. I just want the peace of mind that some Chihuahua professional advice lol will give me on whether I am doing good by Sky or not.


----------



## cherper

I bought some of their dog treats and my guys love em'!! I think it's an ok food!
Blue Buffalo Life Protection Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
This site is a good review site. There are several of the BB foods on there. This one is the dry, life protection food. It looks like it's pretty good to me. Four stars is a good grade! I feed mine Taste of the Wild. It got 5 stars and is not expensive really. Only 10 bucks for 5 lbs. And I can get it locally! Yay!


----------



## Jennmay

Based on reviews it gets 5 stars. Not the highest but not the least ya know a good higher mid grade food. That what i am feeding mine.


----------



## lulu'smom

If you look on the forum entitled Chihuahua article and look about 3 threads down you will see a thread "How to grade your dog food." A couple of Blue Buffalo foods score over 100 which is very good. There are names of foods that score even higher, but if your puppy is happy and the other foods are hard to find or more expensive I personally wouldn't see a point in changing. The only thing my vet suggested was a change to a gluten-free food, and I don't think all Blue Buffalo is gluten-free. Wellness Core is gluten-free and very good food.


----------



## ChiLaLa

It's very good food and is rated and scored highly. My chi's didn't care too much for it however, not sure why, but I know many chi owners that feed it regularly. I did notice shiny coats with that food too!


----------



## Sky

Thank you everybody  I think it's a good food too. She likes it, looks good, and I haven't noticed any flatulence or anything bad. I think I'm going to stick to this food.


----------



## jesuschick

I'd add some warm water to it to help with digestion and her kidneys.


----------



## Sky

Adding water to the food helps with kidneys? I will do it!  thank you for the info.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

I feed mine Blue Buffalo Dry Food for Small Breed Dogs, Chicken and Rice Recipe. They like it and they're healthy.


----------



## Sky

Mine is the Chicken and Rice recipe too  she loves it. My parents had bought pedigree small breed before because they live in the boondocks and there is only stores like wal mart and the dollar general to buy food from and that is what she was eating before they gave Sky over to me. And then we moved to the big city where I had the option of buying her a good food and she LOVES Blue Buffalo compared to the pedigree.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

I'm pretty sure Blue Buffalo is far superior to Pedigree. Good move! 

I also feed my Small Breed Chicken (or Lamb) Dinner canned occasionally. They LOVE it!


----------



## Sky

I have some cans of that too rofl. How often are you supposed to feed it? Can you mix it with the kibbles? I haven't tried it yet I was waiting to ask on here.


----------



## Tiny

Im pretty sure u can mix it with the dry food, i mix it together when thiers only a lil bit of the wet food left. I feed mines the bb small breed puppy, i think its the oat meal and chicken.


----------



## Sky

I think I'm going to mix it. Just a little wet food with some kibble and I'll swirl it around to coat the kibble just so she gets a taste and not so that I fatten her up lol. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## LaceyGirl

I actually am a former employee of Blue Buffalo. It is an amazing, amazing company that truly cares about pets and their health! I started working for them after years of feeding their Blue Wilderness cat food to my ferrets. It is the only dog food my grandmother's Pekingese will eat. I have never heard of a dog who didn't like the food. Nutrition-wise, it is fantastic. The Wilderness formula is the closest dry food on the market to a raw diet. I can't recommend them enough.
I currently have Lacey on Natural Balance, as this is what she used to be fed by her original owner but she hates it. I will probably be switching her to one of the Blue small breed formulas.


----------

